
USB Type-C could kill your headphone jack. Here's how - jhack
http://www.cnet.com/news/intel-expects-usb-type-c-could-help-kill-the-3-5mm-audio-jack/
======
niftich
The article's a little light on facts. It just says Intel and other vendors
are thinking about some unspecified digital audio interface to be able to run
over the USB Type-C plug, and that they're entertaining the idea of Yet
Another Video Interface (as opposed to HDMI, Displayport, MHL, DisplayLink) as
well.

------
Zekio
Gonna be such a pain having bent the usb type-c connector while having phone
in your pocket..

